# Hair-thin green stuff growing on Wisteria



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi guys, 

If you look closely at this photo you can see this really thin hair like growth attached to my Wisteria, I'm wondering what it is. Is it some sort of algae? If it is, what's the best way to get rid of it? :?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Extra info:

* Tank Info *
- 28 Litres / 7.3 Gallons
- Heater set at 26 Degrees / 79 F
- Internal filter with spray bar, Sponge media and Charcoal
- Kept in bedroom away from direct sunlight

*Water quality*
- Two 25% water changes a week
- I Keep Ammonia at 0, Nitrite at 0, Nitrate below 20

*Light Details*
- 11W Dual Spectrum PL Fluorescent light, 7.1k white light
- On for about 5-8 hours a day

* Tank Stock *
- 1 Betta
- 6 Pygmy Cory


----------



## TuiAndLa (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't know how long you might wait for a better reply, so I feel I should mention that the first thing that comes to mind is hair algae. I don't know much about algae/aquatic plants in general, so I could be wrong, but... trying to help I guess, until a more knowledgeable person comes along. lol In the mean time, maybe a google search about hair algae could help? Unless I'm wrong, then... :dunno:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Hmm looks like hair algae but I'll wait for someone to confirm. I just want to know if I should just remove all my Wisteria or if there's a way I can just kill them off since it's not much yet.

So far the growth is only on my Wisteria floating on the surface, I don't want this algae to get out of control that it starts showing up everywhere in my tank! :shock:


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Guessing no one knows what it is


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

maybe some form of cladophora...


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

I had some of this on my new wisteria as well. Not sure what it is, but if it doesn't get worse or spread I guess it could just be some type of algae that associated with wisteria? If I remember I'll take some with me to work and look at it under the microscope to get a better idea what it is


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

can you pull it off? what kind of texture does it have?


----------



## BettaNard (Jan 27, 2016)

Hmm, I'll have a try later when I get home from work and I'll let you know.

If it starts to get out of control, I'll just remove the Wisteria and buy new ones from my LPS I guess.


----------



## VeeDubs (Dec 17, 2015)

Looks like hair algae. You'll want to treat that asap before it gets out of control.
Even if you throw it out, and get more, you'll have it in the tank. And when it dies, its even worst, red/brown hair algae all over your bottom. I'm dealing with it in my carpeted tank. That crap is all over the carpet, and it's really hard to get out even when when it's dead, it sticks to everything. Hard to remove without disturbing the carpet.
Treat your tank with some Excel. If you can pull your plants out, spray with some water mixed with hydrogen peroxide in a spray bottle. 10:1 should be good. Then just gently rub the algae off. If you want, you can give it a rinse in tap water, the chlorine will kill any remaining stragglers, before putting it back in your tank. Just keep your lights on for the minimum for a little while, and do regular water changes.
Mine started like that, within a week, every piece of surface was covered in that stuff. All the plants, driftwood, rocks. I had to spot treat the entire tank, it almost killed all my vegetation, since light wasn't getting to the leaves. Its recovering now, but still have a mess on my carpet.


----------

